# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  dessiner des points et lignes

## netsabes

Bonjour,

voil, je cherche comment dessiner des points et des lignes en python (style putpixel en turbo pascal...)

Faut-il travailler avec Gtk, et de quelle manire ? Un exemple de code avec le trac de quelques points et lignes m'aiderait bien.

Merci.

Netsabes.

----------


## pacificator

Salut.

Les librairies  qui permettent de crer des interfaces graphiques proposent un widget canvas dans lequelle il est possible de dessiner.

La question est donc de savoir quelle librairie veux-tu utiliser?

une piste de reflexion dans la FAQ

Si tu veux uniquement dessiner dans une image, tu peux utiliser la librairie PIL (inclue dans la distribution standard depuis la version 2.5) qui permet de faire cel facilement, et qui possede une fonction putpixel.

Tout dpend de ton besoin.

----------


## netsabes

Merci d'avoir dplac le message.

En fait mon besoin est basique. Je veux disposer d'une fentre uniquement ddie  un affichage graphique, dans laquelle je peux allumer ou teindre des pixels, et si possible en couleur...

Je ne souhaite pas devenir un pro de python (pas le temps) mais j'aimerais savoir au moins faire a pour pouvoir par exemple reprsenter une fonction d'une ou deux variables, etc... Bref, des applications mathmatiques.

Cordialement,

Netsabes.

----------


## pacificator

matplotlib devrait faire ton bonheur.

----------


## netsabes

Merci !

----------

